# Erste Benchmarks eines 3770K Ivy Bridge



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

Es sind vom mittlerweile wohl bekannten OBR neue Benchmarks einer Ivy Bridge CPU aufgetaucht, dieses mal mit wohl mittlerweile guter Unterstützung der Mainboards.
Zum Zuge kam ein 3770K - also das Desktop-Topmodell gegen den 2600K.

Die Benchmarks bescheinigen eine im Schnitt rund 10% höhere Leistung des 3770K, dabei sollte man aber beachten, dass der 3770K mit 3,5GHz etwas höher taktet als der 2600K mit 3,4GHz. Bei gleichem Takt dürfte der Vorsprung geringer ausfallen.

Auch sollte man sich in der Ergebnistabelle des Herrn OBR nicht verwirren lassen, die Spalten für die CPU-Bezeichnungen sind ganz offensichtlich vertauscht.

OBR verspricht des Weiteren, OC Ergebnisse folgen zu lassen.

Intel wird mit der kommenden Generation die Vorteile des Shrinks und der 3D Transistoren also vorrangig in weniger Abwärme umsetzen. Interessant dürften im Folgenden die High-End Modelle, also der Nachfolger von SB-E werden - mit der gesenkten TDP könnte es möglich sein, Ivy-E mit 8 Kernen in 130W TDP zu pressen. Bisher mussten 2 der 8 Kerne deaktiviert werden um im TDP Rahmen zu bleiben.

Quelle:
World exclusive: Core i7-3770K tested! (Preview) ~ OBR-HARDWARE.COM



Update: Eine Übersicht bietet auch die Seite HWLuxx: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-core-i7-3770k-gegen-einen-core-i7-2600k.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Benches stimmen sollten (OBR ) dann lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht von Sandy auf Ivy!!!
Das sind ja grade mal ein Par Prozent mehr! Dann doch lieber auf Haswell warten.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn die Benches stimmen sollten (OBR ) dann lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht von Sandy auf Ivy!!!


 
Hieß es überhaupt mal das sich der Umstieg von SB lohnt?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hieß es überhaupt mal das sich der Umstieg von SB lohnt?



Lohnen 100% nicht  Sag ich aber schon seit wochen!!! Jetzt sieht man es das dies so sein wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Aber der Umstieg von einem i7 920 auf einen imaginären i7 4930K mit 8 Kernen lohnt sehr wohl...


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber der Umstieg von einem i7 920 auf einen imaginären i7 4930K mit 8 Kernen lohnt sehr wohl...



Bei einem 8-Kerner bin ich auch sofort dabei, aber nicht von SB 4C auf IB 4C.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn die Benches stimmen sollten (OBR ) dann lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht von Sandy auf Ivy!!!
> Das sind ja grade mal ein Par Prozent mehr! Dann doch lieber auf Haswell warten.



Intel hat gar nicht die Intention mit Ivy Bridge neue Rekorde aufzustellen bzw. die Leistung um Faktor 50 oder änhliches zu erhöhen.

Ivy hatte ein paar simple Ziele:
-22nm Prozess einführen
-Tri gate Transistoren einführen
-DX 11 Grafikeinheit. Diese soll ca. 60% schneller werden als die HD3000.
-Detailverbesserungen zum Beispiel am Cachdesign.

Die IPC soll in etwa um 10% ansteigen, die Taktraten sollen ähnlich sein, die Übertaktbarkeit wird sich noch zeigen.

Verstehe absolut nicht warum da jetzt rumgemosert wird.
Das ist eigentlich schon eine ganze Latte an Dingen die Intel da für einen Tick bringt, daher ist es auch ein Tick[+]


Und das der Umstieg von Sandy auf Ivy Bridge sich nicht lohnt hätte ich dir schon zu Sandy Release sagen können


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> aber nicht von SB 4C auf IB 4C.


 
Das ist natürlich Käse.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel hat gar nicht die Intention mit Ivy Bridge neue Rekorde aufzustellen bzw. die Leistung um Faktor 50 oder änhliches zu erhöhen.
> 
> Ivy hatte ein paar simple Ziele:
> -22nm Prozess einführen
> ...




Trotzden lohnt es nicht 
Wie gesagt wenn dann auf Haswell warten  Da wird es dann einen richtigen Leistungsaufstieg geben (hoffe ich mal )


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn dann auf Haswell warten  Da wird es dann einen richtigen Leistungsaufstieg geben (hoffe ich mal )


 
Wenn AMD so weiter macht wie bisher gibts da für Intel nicht wirklich einen Grund.
Haswell ist nach allem was bisher durchgedrungen ist auch eher darauf ausgelegt möglichst effizient zu werden und grade im ULV und dem Mobilen Bereich viel Leistung für wenig Strom zu bieten.

Die blanke x86 Performance ohne Ende zu pushen wird nur nötig sein wenn der Konkurrent nachzieht - und danach siehts absolut nicht aus im Moment.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es realistischer, dass ein entsprechender Haswell die Leistung eines 2600K um 15-20% übertrifft und dabei nur 60W braucht als dass eine solche CPU wieder 95W frisst und dafür 50-60% schneller wird.

Die Richtung ist ja klar mehr Kerne auf lange Sicht. Das geht nur mit weniger TDP der einzelnen Kerne. Und dahin scheint Intel auch zu gehen.
So kann man sehr sparsame ein oder zweikerner anbieten und gleichzeitig im hohen Performancebereich mit X kernen werben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn AMD so weiter macht wie bisher gibts da für Intel nicht wirklich einen Grund.
> Haswell ist nach allem was bisher durchgedrungen ist auch eher darauf ausgelegt möglichst effizient zu werden und grade im ULV und dem Mobilen Bereich viel Leistung für wenig Strom zu bieten.
> 
> Die blanke x86 Performance ohne Ende zu pushen wird nur nötig sein wenn der Konkurrent nachzieht - und danach siehts absolut nicht aus im Moment.
> ...




Wer weiß wie AMD in der nächsten Zeit nachlegt !? 
Mal abwarten was Bulldozer 2 leisten wird und dann kann man ja sehen ob Intel wieder auf mehr Leistung raus ist!

Ich finde aber das es sich von einem 2600k auf einen 3770k nicht lohnt!!! Wenn dann auf einen 8-Kerner aber wie gesagt "wenn" .


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber das es sich von einem 2600k auf einen 3770k nicht lohnt!!! .


 
Aber das behauptet doch auch gar keiner


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das behauptet doch auch gar keiner



Und ich behaupte nicht das es einer behauptet


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2012)

Naja, "lohnen" ist eh relativ ..
Man machts trotzdem - Warum? Weil mans kann


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Naja, "lohnen" ist eh relativ ..
> Man machts trotzdem - Warum? Weil mans kann



Nur was bringt es ? Nichts außer ein par FPS mehr...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Lohnen 100% nicht  Sag ich aber schon seit wochen!!! Jetzt sieht man es das dies so sein wird


 
Und ich sag das bald seid einem Jahr...

Und einige sollten nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, was sie noch letztes Jahr über trigate geschwafelt haben von unglaublichen Leistungssprüngen >30% Was hab ich mir alles anhören müssen, was so an IPC steigerung kommen wird und ganz sicher ja auch 4GHz+ @stock etc.

Nur schade das sich die entsprechenden Leute nie an so was erinnern wollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte nicht das es einer behauptet


 
Hast aber ganze 4x in diesem Thread wiederholt dass es sich nicht lohnt. Warum? Ein Mal hätte gereicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich sag das bald seid einem Jahr...
> 
> Und  einige sollten nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, was sie noch  letztes Jahr über trigate geschwafelt haben von unglaublichen  Leistungssprüngen >30% Was hab ich mir alles anhören müssen, was so  an IPC steigerung kommen wird und ganz sicher ja auch 4GHz+ @stock etc.
> 
> Nur schade das sich die entsprechenden Leute nie an so was erinnern wollen.


 
Da haste Recht.
Ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt was die TriGates so an OC drauf haben. Wenn man damit unter 100W die 5GHz knacken kann wäre das auch ne geile Nummer.
Intel muss sowas ja im Moment nicht forcieren, denen reicht ne ähnliche leistung wie die Konkurrenz bei gefühlt halber Leistungsaufnahme wohl aus^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast aber ganze 4x in diesem Thread wiederholt dass es sich nicht lohnt. Warum? Ein Mal hätte gereicht.




Ja habe ich und ? Meinungen sind immer erlaubt!
Und ich habe kein einziges mal behauptet das es einer behauptet... Ich hab lediglich meine Meinung dazu beigetragen und diese sollte man auch akzeptieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.


Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.


Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.


Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.





Ich bin sogar der gleichen Meinung falls das noch nicht durchgedrungen ist. Es ging nur ums wiederholen^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung.
> ...



Also geht doch...


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn die Benches stimmen sollten (OBR ) dann lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht von Sandy auf Ivy!!!
> Das sind ja grade mal ein Par Prozent mehr! Dann doch lieber auf Haswell warten.


 

Der Umstieg von meinem Phenom 1 auf IB wird sich  auf jeden Fall lohnen.  Und,wenn IB bei gleicher Leistung weniger verbraucht als SB ist das "Lohn" genug. Schließlich isses "nur" ein shrink... Mehr Leistung brauch ich persönlich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Umstieg von meinem Phenom 1 auf IB wird sich  auf jeden Fall lohnen.  Und,wenn IB bei gleicher Leistung weniger verbraucht als SB ist das "Lohn" genug. Schließlich isses "nur" ein shrink... Mehr Leistung brauch ich persönlich eigentlich nicht.




Ich rede von Sandy nicht von Phenom I


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2012)

Für mich wird Ivy Bridge auf jeden Fall spannend... Wenn der Piledriver immer noch so mies ist, dass nicht mal meine AMD-Affinität mich zum Kauf überreden könnte, dann wirds halt ein blaues Monster


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich rede von Sandy nicht von Phenom I



Ja und?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja und?



Du zitierst mein Post!!
Daraus schließe ich das du darauf antwortest aber in meinem post stand nichts von einem AMD...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du zitierst mein Post!!
> Daraus schließe ich das du darauf antwortest aber in meinem post stand nichts von einem AMD...


 
Er meinte damit: "Ja du hast Recht, SB auf Ivy lohnt vielleicht nicht, Phenom1 auf Ivy dagegen lohnt aber auf jeden Fall".


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du zitierst mein Post!!
> Daraus schließe ich das du darauf antwortest aber in meinem post stand nichts von einem AMD...



Interessiert mich doch nicht!





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Er meinte damit: "Ja du hast Recht, SB auf Ivy lohnt vielleicht nicht, Phenom1 auf Ivy dagegen lohnt aber auf jeden Fall".



Danke, er scheints nicht begriffen zu haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Interessiert mich doch nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann zietiere auch keinen Post von mir!
Und nächstes mal genauer Betonen...
Dann begreift man auch was der andere meint! So kann es keiner begreifen


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nur was bringt es ? Nichts außer ein par FPS mehr...


 
Und du bist nochmal warum von nem x6 1100t weg? Weil es was bringt außer den paar FPS? 

Spaß natürlich. Es gibt ja nicht nur Leute die nen 2600k haben und wenn man Ivy besser übertakten kann und der Stromverbrauch noch geringer wird dann wird es langsam Zeit für 200 Watt Netzteile mit 80+ Gold. Denn mehr wird ein System bestehend aus nem i5 und zum Beispiel ner HD 7870 nicht mehr verbrauchen


----------



## Chrisch (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du zitierst mein Post!!
> Daraus schließe ich das du darauf antwortest aber in meinem post stand nichts von einem AMD...


 Immerhin weiß ich jetzt wie du in einem Jahr auf ~5000 Posts gekommen bist, du spammst ja wie sonst was....

Und btw, das sich ein Wechsel von SB auf IB nicht lohnt kann ich dir sagen seitdem IB angekündigt wurde. Es ist und bleibt ein Shrink mit kleinen Verbesserungen wobei es hier mehr um den mobilen Sektor geht (stärkere IGP).

Aber es ist nicht nur bei IB so, fast jeder Shrink lohnt sich nicht 

Gekauft werden die aber trotzdem


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So kann es keiner begreifen


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Ich fands ziemlich eindeutig.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur Leute die nen 2600k haben  und wenn man Ivy besser übertakten kann und der Stromverbrauch noch  geringer wird dann wird es langsam Zeit für 200 Watt Netzteile mit 80+  Gold. Denn mehr wird ein System bestehend aus nem i5 und zum Beispiel  ner HD 7870 nicht mehr verbrauchen


 
Netter Gedanke aber ich glaube bis dahin dauerts noch ein Weilchen - wenns überhaupt in der Richtung weitergeht.^^


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Februar 2012)

> Intel wird mit der kommenden Generation die Vorteile des Shrinks und der  3D Transistoren also vorrangig in weniger Abwärme umsetzen. Interessant  dürften im Folgenden die High-End Modelle, also der Nachfolger von SB-E  werden - mit der gesenkten TDP könnte es möglich sein, Ivy-E mit 8  Kernen in 130W TDP zu pressen. Bisher mussten 2 der 8 Kerne deaktiviert  werden um im TDP Rahmen zu bleiben.



Kein Wunder, Intel hat kein Druck seitens AMD, und wenn sie der Abstand weiter ausbauen, sinkt AMD ins Bodenlose und somit geht AMD ins Konkurs... dann bekommt Intel neh heftige Klage, wegen Monopolmissbrauch und wir müssen dann 1500+ für ein 3770K


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

@ GoldenMic

Weil ich benche! Sonst währe ich nicht gewechselt aber heute benche ich sowiso nicht mehr 

@ Chrisch

Was ist daran ein gespamme 
Ich antworte nur auf die Posts die ein Zitat von mir drinne haben! Da ist nichts gespammt...
Und ja ich spamme ab und zu ja und ? Ich habe mich die letzten Monate beherscht und seit dem nichts mehr gespammt. Was du unter Spammen verstehst weiß ich auch nicht..

Und spammen tut "jeder" mal!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn du dir die maximale Leistungsaufnahme der HD 7950 ansiehst kannst du dir denken wieviel die 7870/7850 oder 7770, sofern die noch GCN und 28nm sein sollte, bei welcher Leistung verbraucht.
Und was ein Ivy Bridge Prozessor maximal verbraucht brauch ich dir ja nicht zu erzählen. 
Wer nur gamen tut lastet beide eh nie aus und bräuchte quasi nur nen 300 Watt Netzteil da du sonst im Idle zuviel verschenkst(da die Effiziens unter 20% Auslastung teilweise recht grottig ist).
Und diejenigen die Übertakten wollen dürften auch mit nem 400 Watt Netzteil gut hinreichen...500-600 Watt sind da für Gamer schon sehr unsinnig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und spammen tut "jeder" mal!!!


 

Wobei du aber zugeben musst, dass konstant über 13 Beiträge pro Tag recht viel ist (ich bin fast jeden Tag hier und hab nicht mal 3!).
Das ist aber nicht das Thema, da gibts sicher schlimmere wie dich.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, Intel hat kein Druck seitens  AMD, und wenn sie der Abstand weiter ausbauen, sinkt AMD ins Bodenlose  und somit geht AMD ins Konkurs... dann bekommt Intel neh heftige Klage,  wegen Monopolmissbrauch und wir müssen dann 1500+ für ein 3770K


   Na das wolln wir mal nicht hoffen^^



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 500-600 Watt sind da für Gamer schon sehr unsinnig.


 
Das sind sie im Prinzip ja schon länger. Wenn man ein "normales" System betreibt und keine 580 (oder mehrere ) verbaut reichen 500W ja locker aus.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Ich fands ziemlich eindeutig.



Ich auch. Aber vielleicht bist du ja so nett und übersetzt im zukünftig meine ach so schwer verständlichen geistigen Ergüsse. 

Und jetzt bitte BTT. 

Ich freu mich auch jeden Fall ziemlich auf den IB. Und ich bin auch froh, so lange mit dem Upgraden gewartet zu haben. Von nem SB würde ich nur wechseln bezüglich des eventuellen Minderverbrauchs und wenn ich ihn gut losschlagen könnte. 

Uuuuuuund dann kommt ja noch Kepler. Wird ne geiles PC-Jahr!


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, Intel hat kein Druck seitens AMD, und wenn sie der Abstand weiter ausbauen, sinkt AMD ins Bodenlose und somit geht AMD ins Konkurs... dann bekommt Intel neh heftige Klage, wegen Monopolmissbrauch und wir müssen dann 1500+ für ein 3770K


 
Das hat nichts damit zu tun das Intel keine Konkurrenz hat sondern das Intel ein Tick Tock Model eingeführt hat. Wie das genau aussieht solltest du wohl mal per Google in Erfahung bringen.
AMD ist ja auch für Sandy keine wirkliche Konkurrenz, geht man also danach müsste Intel gar nichts mehr machen.
Für einen Tock sind das aber recht viele Dinge auf einmal.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich auch auf Ivy....Ich springe auch, allerdings nicht von Sandy, sondern von Athlon XP 2,133 GHz (Singlecore)

DAS wird ein Sprung..!

BTT: Ich warte lieber auf Benches von PCGH et. al und nicht von OBR..(wer einmal l...., dem glaubt man (ich) n... etc.)


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wobei du aber zugeben musst, dass konstant über 13 Beiträge pro Tag recht viel ist (ich bin fast jeden Tag hier und hab nicht mal 3!).
> Das ist aber nicht das Thema, da gibts sicher schlimmere wie dich.


 
Ich helfe auch Leuten in der Grafikkarten-Abteilung, Prozessor-Abteilung und Poste noch in den OC-Threads und bin da und da unterwegs!
Da kommt man halt mal auf min. 20 Beiträge am Tag! Und wenn mir sonst lw daheim ist, können das auch mal 100 Beiträge am Tag werden!
Ich bin halt sehr sehr oft im PCGHX unterwegs!

Aber das ist alles OT!

@ Scholle_Satt

Bist jetzt zufrieden ? 
Wie gesagt nächstes Mal besser formulieren...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD ist ja auch für Sandy keine wirkliche Konkurrenz, geht man also danach müsste Intel gar nichts mehr machen.


 
naja so abgeschlagen dass man sich faul hinlegen kann ist der Bulli auch wieder nicht... auch wenn nicht so schrecklich viel fehlt 


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und wenn mir sonst lw daheim ist, können das auch mal 100 Beiträge am Tag werden!


 
Wow, du hast eindeutig zu viel Freizeit wenn das öfter mal vorkommt 
Quanti, da kommt einer mit großen Schritten, halt dich ran! hehe


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Intel wird mit der kommenden Generation die Vorteile des Shrinks und der 3D Transistoren also vorrangig in weniger Abwärme umsetzen. Interessant dürften im Folgenden die High-End Modelle, also der Nachfolger von SB-E werden - mit der gesenkten TDP könnte es möglich sein, Ivy-E mit 8 Kernen in 130W TDP zu pressen. Bisher mussten 2 der 8 Kerne deaktiviert werden um im TDP Rahmen zu bleiben.



Ich bin mal gespannt mit welcher TDP die ersten 8-Kern Prozessoren daher kommen. Gerade die neuen Quads werden in dieser Richtung ja immer interessanter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Die Ergebnisse passen zu dem, was ich annehme.
Taktgleich dürfte eine Ivy CPU vielleicht 3-5% schneller sein als eine Sandy CPU.
Deswegen also umsteigen ist recht sinnfrei und auch wegen der geringeren TDP lohnt es nicht, weil man nur wenige Euro Stromkosten im Jahr sparen würde, angesichts dessen dass man CPU und wahrscheinlich auch Brett neu kaufen müsste, ist es eine unsinnige Ausgabe.

Sofern jemand noch nicht auf Sandy aufgerüstet hat oder noch eine wirklich alte Kiste besitzt (oder einen Bulldozer ) könnte Ivy interessant sein.

Ich erwarte erst mit Haswell wieder eine merkliche Steigerung der Leistung, da die 22nm Fertigung dann ausgereift ist und durch die neue Architektur einfach mehr kommen wird.
Mal abwarten.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt mit welcher TDP die ersten 8-Kern Prozessoren daher kommen. Gerade die neuen Quads werden in dieser Richtung ja immer interessanter.



Die ersten 8 Kerner im Desktop werden in 22nm sein und 130 Watt TDP haben, wie immer bei Intels High End Plattform.


----------



## Spinal (1. Februar 2012)

Ivy Bridge wird natürlich etwas schneller als Sandy Bridge. Aber ein Umstieg ist für Sandy Bridge Besitzer sicher nicht reizvoll, aber es gibt ja genug Leute die von älteren Prozessoren aufrüsten, für die lohnt es sich 
Vielleicht auch für Leute mit einem kleinen Sandy Bridge Prozessor zum Top Ivy Bridge. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden 
Btw. wird für Enthusiasten auch das Übertaktungspotenziel interessant sein. Das war bei SB ja schon gut, könnte mit 22nm natürlich nochmal ne Ecke besser werden 

btw. auch wenn ich OBR nicht mag, mit dem Bulldozer lag er nicht verkehrt und was er da über Ivy Bridge schreibt klingt auch nicht gerade realitätsfern.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt mit welcher TDP die ersten 8-Kern Prozessoren daher kommen. Gerade die neuen Quads werden in dieser Richtung ja immer interessanter.


 
SB-E hat 130W TDP.
Ein 2600K der vergleichbare kerne hat 95W, also grob 20W pro kern (wenn man die iGPU abzieht die SB-E nicht hat), 6 davon sind 120W theoretisch. Ein 8Kerner wäre ja bei 160-170W was nicht tragbar ist.
Wenn Ivy nun 77W hat (ohne iGPU vielleicht 70W) würde ein 8-Kerner rechnerisch bei 140W rauskommen.
Ich denke wenn man da etwas selektiert sind die 130W für einen 8 Kerner im machbaren Bereich.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ersten 8 Kerner im Desktop werden in 22nm sein und 130 Watt TDP haben, wie immer bei Intels High End Plattform.



Darunter wirds wohl am Anfang nichts werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn Ivy nun 77W hat (ohne iGPU vielleicht 70W) würde ein 8-Kerner rechnerisch bei 140W rauskommen.
> Ich denke wenn man da etwas selektiert sind die 130W für einen 8 Kerner im machbaren Bereich.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der 8 Core im Desktop sicher keine 3,5GHz haben wird, vielleicht 3,2 oder 3,3 und das ist dann mit 130 Watt TDP schon drin.
Aber vor 22nm wird es keinen 8 Core Desktop geben, mit dem 32nm Verfahren schafft Intel das nicht.
Sieht man ja schon an den Xeon, die 150 Watt TDP haben und keine 3GHz schaffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Naja, Ivy hat ja 22nm, ich spekuliere da ja auf Ivy-E.

Von mir aus können die den Takt auch auf 3GHz oder sowas begrenzen um bei 120W zu landen - da pack ich mir dann ne ordentliche Kühlung drauf und hol die 4-4,5GHz eben von Hand...


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> SB-E hat 130W TDP.
> Ein 2600K der vergleichbare kerne hat 95W, also grob 20W pro kern (wenn man die iGPU abzieht die SB-E nicht hat), 6 davon sind 120W theoretisch. Ein 8Kerner wäre ja bei 160-170W was nicht tragbar ist.
> Wenn Ivy nun 77W hat (ohne iGPU vielleicht 70W) würde ein 8-Kerner rechnerisch bei 140W rauskommen.
> Ich denke wenn man da etwas selektiert sind die 130W für einen 8 Kerner im machbaren Bereich.



Die IGP, also die HD 3000, macht etwa 15 W TDP aus. Daher sind die Xeons mit IGP auch mit 95W gelistet und die ohne mit 80W.
Denke aber das die IGP bei Ivy in etwa das gleiche ausmacht da die HD4000 doch einiges mehr an Technik bieten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die IGP, also die HD 3000, macht etwa 15 W TDP aus. Daher sind die Xeons mit IGP auch mit 95W gelistet und die ohne mit 80W.
> Denke aber das die IGP bei Ivy in etwa das gleiche ausmacht da die HD4000 doch einiges mehr an Technik bieten.


 
Heißt ein theoretischer 8Kerner Ivy-E wäre bei (77-15)*2 = 124W... passt doch ziemlich genau, und das bei 3,4 GHz.
Würde mich freuen wenns den geben würde wie momentan den 3930K für 500€.
Das wäre so der Wunsch.

Momentan würde ich auch eher das SMT deaktivieren und dafür 200MHz mehr takt rausholen (wenn das dort immer noch so ist wie bei meiner jetzigen CPU, die erlaubt auch 100-150MHz mehr wenn SMT deaktiviert wird).
16 Threads sind zwar kein Problem für meine rendersoftware, mehr als 8 oder maximal 12 will ich aber nicht nutzen da das Renderergebnis (die Effizienz des x.264) bei massiver Parallelisierung etwas schlechter wird... dann lieber nur 8 Threads und etwas mehr Takt.

Oder eben 2 Dateien parallel mit jeweils 8 Threads bearbeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, Ivy hat ja 22nm, ich spekuliere da ja auf Ivy-E.
> 
> Von mir aus können die den Takt auch auf 3GHz oder sowas begrenzen um bei 120W zu landen - da pack ich mir dann ne ordentliche Kühlung drauf und hol die 4-4,5GHz eben von Hand...



Jop, klar Ivy, Sandy 8 Core im Desktop wird es nicht geben. Intel will keine 150 Watt TDP CPU im Desktop haben.
Und wozu auch, es gibt ja keinen Konkurrenten, der Intel dazu veranlasst eine solche CPU anbieten zu müssen.

Und 120 Watt TDP glaube ich nicht, die haben seit Jahren im High Class Bereich 130 Watt TDP, wieso das ändern?
Der i7 3820 hat auch 130 Watt TDP, obwohl nur Quad Core und keine IGP, theoretisch müsste er kaum mehr TDP haben als die i7 für 1155.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Heißt ein theoretischer 8Kerner Ivy-E wäre bei (77-15)*2 = 124W... passt doch ziemlich genau, und das bei 3,4 GHz.
> Würde mich freuen wenns den geben würde wie momentan den 3930K für 500€.
> Das wäre so der Wunsch.



Das kannst du dir abschminken.
Wenn es den 8 Core im Desktop gibt, dann garantiert als Extreme Edition für den üblichen 1000er und keine zweite CPU für 500.
Das wird so ablaufen wie beim 1366. Der 980X kam auch erst mal alleine und der 970 hat fast soviel gekostet wie der 980X.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und 120 Watt TDP glaube ich nicht, die haben seit Jahren im High Class Bereich 130 Watt TDP, wieso das ändern?
> Wenn es den 8 Core im Desktop gibt, dann garantiert als Extreme Edition für den üblichen 1000er und keine zweite CPU für 500.
> Das wird so ablaufen wie beim 1366. Der 980X kam auch erst mal alleine und der 970 hat fast soviel gekostet wie der 980X.


 
Sorry, die 120 warn Tippfehler^^ Natürlich die gewohnte 130er Marke.
Ja, beim 1366er ist mir das bekannt - wenn der 500€ gekostet hätte und keine 1000 hätte ich in nämlich


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und 120 Watt TDP glaube ich nicht, die haben seit Jahren im High Class Bereich 130 Watt TDP, wieso das ändern?




Wieso nicht ändern wenn es möglich wäre?




> Das kannst du dir abschminken.
> Wenn es den 8 Core im Desktop gibt, dann garantiert als Extreme Edition für den üblichen 1000er und keine zweite CPU für 500.
> Das wird so ablaufen wie beim 1366. Der 980X kam auch erst mal alleine und der 970 hat fast soviel gekostet wie der 980X.



Möglich wäre eine zweite CPU für 500€ sicherlich. Richtig glauben kann ich aber auch nicht dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, beim 1366er ist mir das bekannt - wenn der 500€ gekostet hätte und keine 1000 hätte ich in nämlich


 
Jop, das hätten dann viele und Intel weiß dass ja auch.
Keine Socke kauft den 3960X, weil der eben nichts bietet, was nicht auch der 3930k bietet (abgesehen davon, dass er verfügbar ist ).
Daher wird Intel den 3980X erst mal so bringen ohne einen 8 Core Partner und später dann den 3970 nachschieben.
Und ganz zum Schluss, wenn der neue Sockel für die neue Architektur kommt, wird es noch mal einen 3990X geben.

Na... merkst du die Parallele?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ändern wenn es möglich wäre?


 
130W ist einfach "gewohnt". Es ist ja auch kein Problem eine 120W oder 110W CPU in dieser Klasse zu verkaufen (ist ja auch heute mal der Fall), die TDP stellt ja lediglich die Obergrenze dar.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Socke kauft den 3960X, weil  der eben nichts bietet, was nicht auch der 3930k bietet *(abgesehen  davon, dass er verfügbar ist )*.


 
Na wenn das mal kein Totschlagargument ist 

Aber ja, stimmt schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ändern wenn es möglich wäre?



Wieso sollten sie das machen?
Intel will eine einheitliche TDP Grenze im High End haben, sonst hätte der 3820 ja schon eine geringere als die 6 Kerner und das wird bei Ivy E auch so sein.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Möglich wäre eine zweite CPU für 500€ sicherlich. Richtig glauben kann ich aber auch nicht dran.



Klar könnte Intel das machen, aber wieso sollten sie?
Es gibt keinen Druck von Seiten der Konkurrenz, dass sie das machen müssten. 
Wäre AMD auf Augenhöhe, gäbe es sicher heute schon einen 8 Core Desktop, auch wenn der dann 150 Watt TDP hat.


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kaufe Ivy  mein prozessor macht nicht mehr ausreichend mit und kepler wird dann auch gekauft. habe jetzt so lange gewartet, dass es keine alternativen für mich gibt.

zu dem SB>IB Umstieg: Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass Intel nunmal von seinem Geld auch die Forschungsteams bezahlt, daher sind Investitionen in neue Technik auch ein Beitrag zur schnelleren Forschung  also nicht nur an die leistung per se denken, sondern auch, dass man immer etwas zurück bekommt, wenn man geld investiert^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Ich warte lieber auf Bulldozer 2, AMD hat das Geld nötiger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> zu dem SB>IB Umstieg: Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass Intel nunmal von seinem Geld auch die Forschungsteams bezahlt, daher sind Investitionen in neue Technik auch ein Beitrag zur schnelleren Forschung  also nicht nur an die leistung per se denken, sondern auch, dass man immer etwas zurück bekommt, wenn man geld investiert^^


 
Prinzipiell richtig, der Anteil aber, den du als Privatperson an der Sache hast ist dermaßen gering, dass der Zusammenhang hier kaum gilt. Die eine CPU die du da kaufst macht verglichen mit den 10.000er Paketen die Firmen da abnehmen nix aus. Das sollte also kein Kaufgrund für Ivy sein wenn man schon einen SB hat


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Haswell oder Bulli 2 
Werd ich dann sehen was mich eher juckt 

...Och nöö dann muss wieder ein neues Asus Board her... -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, der Anteil aber, den du als Privatperson an der Sache hast ist dermaßen gering, dass der Zusammenhang hier kaum gilt. Die eine CPU die du da kaufst macht verglichen mit den 10.000er Paketen die Firmen da abnehmen nix aus. Das sollte also kein Kaufgrund für Ivy sein wenn man schon einen SB hat


 
Letztendlich geht es auch darum sich den Wechsel selbst schön zu reden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich geht es auch darum sich den Wechsel selbst schön zu reden.


 
Genau das denke ich mir auch


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Ok, ihr habt mich überredet


----------



## OdlG (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, der Anteil aber, den du als Privatperson an der Sache hast ist dermaßen gering, dass der Zusammenhang hier kaum gilt. Die eine CPU die du da kaufst macht verglichen mit den 10.000er Paketen die Firmen da abnehmen nix aus. Das sollte also kein Kaufgrund für Ivy sein wenn man schon einen SB hat


 
ich bin ein mensch, der sehr an grundprinzipien der wirtschaft orientiert ist  und wenn ich meine, dass ich das AUCH aus dem grund mache (nicht nur natürlich, dafür habe ich noch zu wenig geld), dann könnt ihr mir das glauben  ich denke dann immer, dass wenn ich es tue, vllt auch andere hinterherziehen und damit erfüllt sich das einfache wirtschaftliche prinzip 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich geht es auch darum sich den Wechsel selbst schön zu reden.


 
für mich eher weniger. aber bei mir ist der kauf jetzt auch vonnöten. hätte ich SB würde ich aber wohl trotzdem umsteigen, aber nur weil ich heute mein dickes Bafög bestätigt bekommen habe und ne nachzahlung von 5 monaten bekommen habe. ich muss das geld aber ausgeben, sonst wird gekürzt


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Socke kauft den 3960X, weil der eben nichts bietet, was nicht auch der 3930k bietet


 
Ich hab mir einen 3960X geholt. Aber zum Preis eines 3930K und pretested. 
Also "niemand" stimmt dann nicht ganz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen 3960X geholt. Aber zum Preis eines 3930K und pretested.
> Also "niemand" stimmt dann nicht ganz.


 
Es gibt immer ein paar "treusorgende Seelen" , die sich den 3960X kaufen, weil sie denken, dass der 3930k zu langsam ist.
Aber den 3960X kannst du weder höher takten noch besser untervolten (wer auch immer das machen will).
Im Prinzip ist das die überflüssigste CPU, die es derzeit am Markt so gibt (wenn man mal von den Bulldozern absieht ).


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das die überflüssigste CPU, die es derzeit am Markt so gibt (wenn man mal von den Bulldozern absieht ).



Im Grunde ist der Bulli wirklich keine gute CPU.
Wer aber preiswert aufrüsten will, und die nächsten Jahre in diesem Bereich nicht mehr aufrüstet, kann mit dem Bulli wohl ziemlich lange zurecht kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist der Bulli wirklich keine gute CPU.
> Wer aber preiswert aufrüsten will, und die nächsten Jahre in diesem Bereich nicht mehr aufrüstet, kann mit dem Bulli wohl ziemlich lange zurecht kommen.


 
Wo ist denn Bulldozer preiswert?
Wenn du noch ein AM2+ oder AM3 Brett hast und dort eine kleinere CPU drin ist, würde ich jetzt den X6 nehmen (noch gibt es ihn aber der wird bald vom Markt verschwinden und inzwischen wird der immer teurer) und fertig.
Und wenn du eh einen neuen Unterbau kaufst, würde ich doch eher Sandy kaufen, selbst ein i5 2400 ist jedem Bulldozer überlegen (sieht man mal von extremer Multi Core Anwendung ab, das aber in Games doch eher selten ist).


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt immer ein paar "treusorgende  Seelen" , die sich den 3960X kaufen, weil sie denken, dass der 3930k  zu langsam ist.
> Aber den 3960X kannst du weder höher takten noch besser untervolten (wer auch immer das machen will).
> Im  Prinzip ist das die überflüssigste CPU, die es derzeit am Markt so gibt  (wenn man mal von den Bulldozern absieht ).


 

Es sei denn man benutzt eine Anwendung den ganzen Tag, die die zusätzlichen 3MB Cache die ein 3960X mehr hat als ein 3930K irre nutzen kann - ich glaube nicht dass es die gibt).

Wegen dem zusätzlichen Cache geht der 3960X übrigens statistisch gesehen sogar etwas schlechter beim OC als der 3930K


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wegen dem zusätzlichen Cache geht der 3960X übrigens statistisch gesehen sogar etwas schlechter beim OC als der 3930K


 
Du meinst, weil der auch mehr Energie benötigt?
Aber ich denke mal, dass der Unterschied sehr gering ist, sicher so gering wie der Leistungsvorteil von 15MB Cache zu 12MB Cache.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn du eh einen neuen Unterbau kaufst, würde ich doch eher Sandy kaufen, selbst ein i5 2400 ist jedem Bulldozer überlegen (sieht man mal von extremer Multi Core Anwendung ab, das aber in Games doch eher selten ist).



Was ist aber, wenn Games in 1-3 Jahren massiv Mehrkernunterstützung haben, dann wäre der Bulli wohl langlebiger als SB. Ich denke das rechnet sich einfach erst bei sehr langer Nutzung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst, weil der auch mehr Energie benötigt?


 
Nein, weil er mehr aktive Transistoren nutzt wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer davon nicht so gut OCbar ist wie der rest statistisch höher ist. CPUs mit weniger Cache sind eher dazu geeignet, ein hohes OC Potential zu haben (deswegen sind die alten Celerons ja so extrem gut OCbar).


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Lohnen 100% nicht  Sag ich aber schon seit wochen!!! Jetzt sieht man es das dies so sein wird


 Was heißt DU sagst das schon seit wochen?
Das ist schon ungefähr 5 Jahre bekannt, dass Ivy Bridge nur der Shrink zu Sandy Bridge ist 

Stand schon auf den allerersten Tick-Tock Folien.
Außerdem: was "Lohnt" sich schon, seit dem i7 2008...
Ich find ihn eher interessant, weil er deutlich weniger Saft Zieht bei trotzdem mehr Leistung und außerdem wurde geringfügig die Pro/Mhz Leistung gesteigert (100 mhz mehr(3%) -> ~10% mehr Realleistung


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht man ja schon an den Xeon, die 150 Watt TDP haben und keine 3GHz schaffen.



Falsch, der Xeon E2687 hat 3,1 GHz bei 150Watt. Alle unter 3 GHz haben keine 150Watt, sondern maximal 135.

@Topic ... zeigt genau das was zu erwarten war, ein wenig mehr IPC,deutlich gesteigerte Performance/Watt und verbesserter iGPU.

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Außerdem: was "Lohnt" sich schon, seit dem i7 2008...



Wir sind hier ja auch schließlich im Extreme-Forum, da wird das Wort "lohnen" eher klein geschrieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier ja auch schließlich im Extreme-Forum, da wird das Wort "lohnen" eher klein geschrieben.


 
Sagen wir mal so, bei uns lohnts sich eher für die Hardwarehersteller


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber vor 22nm wird es keinen 8 Core Desktop geben, mit dem 32nm Verfahren schafft Intel das nicht. Sieht man ja schon an den Xeon, die 150 Watt TDP haben und keine 3GHz schaffen.


Das ist falsch. Der Xeon E5-2687W hat 3,1 GHz bei 150W.

Die schnellste 8C/16T-SKU bei 130W hat 2,7 GHz - natürlich könnte man den im Desktop bringen oder den Xeon E5-2690 mit nur 135W und 200 MHz mehr; aber sechs hochtaktende Kerne sind für Clients halt sinnvoller. IVB-E dürfte acht Kerne mit über 3,0 GHz bringen - auch im Desktop.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> IVB-E dürfte acht Kerne mit über 3,0 GHz bringen - auch im Desktop.


 
Ich hoffe, du behältst Recht 
Ich fange schon mal an zu sparen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was ist aber, wenn Games in 1-3 Jahren massiv Mehrkernunterstützung haben, dann wäre der Bulli wohl langlebiger als SB. Ich denke das rechnet sich einfach erst bei sehr langer Nutzung.


 
In 1-3 Jahren?
Wovon träumst du nachts? 
Selbst wenn Bulldozer dann eher profitiert, bis dahin gibts Rockwell und Bulldozer 3, die sind dann wiederum schneller.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Xeon E5-2687W hat 3,1 GHz bei 150W.



Den hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Zettel, da gibt es nur bis 2,9GHz.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die schnellste 8C/16T-SKU bei 130W hat 2,7 GHz - natürlich könnte man den im Desktop bringen oder den Xeon E5-2690 mit nur 135W und 200 MHz mehr; aber sechs hochtaktende Kerne sind für Clients halt sinnvoller. IVB-E dürfte acht Kerne mit über 3,0 GHz bringen - auch im Desktop.



Intel würde das machen, wenn AMd mehr Konkurrenz bietet, Intel also gezwungen ist gegenhalten zu müssen.
Und natürlich wird Ivy E 8 Kerne im Desktop bringen, das sage ich seit Jahren aber eben nicht eher.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Bulldozer dann eher profitiert, bis dahin gibts Rockwell und Bulldozer 3, die sind dann wiederum schneller.



Natürlich, aber in meinem Beispiel ging es darum wenn man JETZT aufrüstet und es eben sehr lange halten soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber in meinem Beispiel ging es darum wenn man JETZT aufrüstet und es eben sehr lange halten soll.


 
Dann könntest du auch einen Xeon nehmen, der wird in 5 Jahren sicher nicht plötzlich deutlich langsamer sein als ein Bulldozer und der Preis ist ähnlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber in meinem Beispiel ging es darum wenn man JETZT aufrüstet und es eben sehr lange halten soll.


 
Selbst dann sehe ich da schwarz. Auch in Anwendungen, die von 8 Threads profitieren ist ein 2500K oft noch schneller mit seinen 4 Kernen. Die Pro Takt Leistung des Bullis ist im Vergleich zu SB einfach so gering dass auch seine 4 Zusatzkerne (die ja nicht mal vollwertige Kerne sind) das nur schwer aufholen können.

CB sagt dazu in einem Test mit stark parallelisierten Anwendungen:
"Und so liegt der FX-8150 endlich einmal da, wo man ihn mit acht Threads  erwarten würde: Weit vorne. Dennoch reicht es selbst hier nicht, dem  Core i5-2500 wirklich gefährlich zu werden, noch immer ist dieser vier  Prozent schneller"


----------



## moperswings (1. Februar 2012)

*Die Leiden eines CPU Besitzers ...*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge wird natürlich etwas schneller als Sandy Bridge. Aber ein Umstieg ist für Sandy Bridge Besitzer sicher nicht reizvoll, aber es gibt ja genug Leute die von älteren Prozessoren aufrüsten, für die lohnt es sich
> Vielleicht auch für Leute mit einem kleinen Sandy Bridge Prozessor zum Top Ivy Bridge. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden


Ach ... ich hätte schon Lust (... auch das Geld) und Laune, mir einen neuen PC zusammenzubauen. Mein System läuft jetzt ... schon ... oder immer noch ... seit Sommer 2010 und mir wird langsam l a n g w e i l ig ... allein, es fehlt der Grund. Für eine handvoll Prozent mehr an Leistung, die die meiste Software eh nicht ausnutzen kann, brauche ich keine 1000€ + X auszugeben ... Man, dass ist vielleicht eine beschissene Situation, wenn das Herz sagt: "kaufen, kaufen, kaufen" und der Kopf fragt: Warum? 
Und so klappere ich die Online-Shops ab und sehe diese jungen, zarten, unverbrauchten S2011-CPUs und mir wird ganz warm ums Herz ... aber die Kritiken reissen einen unsanft aus dem Reich der Träume, weil sich dass alles nicht lohnt ... na ja ... dann müssen halt noch ein paar Tage vergehen und bis dahin lechze ich hier im Forum nach Neuigkeiten.
Vielleicht fühlt ja der ein oder andere mit mir. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## 4LI4Z (1. Februar 2012)

Leistungsmäßig nicht so der Brüller...
Aber ich bin immernoch gespannt auf das OC-Potenzial.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

4LI4Z schrieb:


> Aber ich bin immernoch gespannt auf das OC-Potenzial.


 
Was mich da besonders interessiert ist, wo die Taktregion liegt in der die CPU unverhältnismäßig mehr Strom frisst.
Häufig ists ja so, dass mehr Takt (und damit verbunden ab einem gewissen Punkt auch mehr Spannung) die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU recht moderat steigert bis man an einem Punkt angelangt ist wo schon 100 oder 200MHz mehr 30 oder 40W mehr Leistungsaufnahme bedeuten. Ich bin gespannt wo dieser Punkt bei Ivy liegt.


----------



## 4LI4Z (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, da wäre gegenüber Sandy noch Potenzial.
Weiss eigentlich jemand schon ob Ivy unter Kälte skaliert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was mich da besonders interessiert ist, wo die Taktregion liegt in der die CPU unverhältnismäßig mehr Strom frisst.



Das wird der Knackpunkt sein. 4,6GHz bei Standard Spannung würde jedenfalls sehr gut aussehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Den bisherigen Erfahrungen nach ist ab etwa 4,0 GHz die Grenze erreicht, dann wird's stromhungrig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Den bisherigen Erfahrungen nach ist ab etwa 4,0 GHz die Grenze erreicht, dann wird's stromhungrig.


 
Wie ist da eigentlich der Vergleich von Lynnfield zu Sandy Bridge?

Und seit wann hast du wieder einen i7 im Rechner?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Die Lynnfields kommen idR Richtung 4,0 GHz und die SNB-DTs etwas drüber, aber dann muss auch recht viel Spannung draufgegeben werden. Der FX spinnt und der genaue Fehler ließ sich bisher nicht finden, daher vorerst den "alten" i7 wieder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Lynnfields kommen idR Richtung 4,0 GHz und die SNB-DTs etwas drüber, aber dann muss auch recht viel Spannung draufgegeben werden.



Also ist der Unterschied jetzt nicht so gewaltig, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der FX spinnt und der genaue Fehler ließ sich bisher nicht finden, daher vorerst den "alten" i7 wieder.


 
Dann viel Glück mit dem nächsten FX.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Den bisherigen Erfahrungen nach ist ab etwa 4,0 GHz die Grenze erreicht, dann wird's stromhungrig.


 
Also für Ivy jetzt?
Da hatte ich ein wenig mehr erhofft - die 2500Ks die ich in letzter zeit verbaut habe gingen eigentlich durchweg auf 4,2-4,3 GHz ohne dass man die Spannung ändern musste (und damit wohl auch ohne nennenswert viel Mehrverbrauch, man muss aber dazu sagen dass die Spannung oft ab Werk oder Mainboardabhängig recht hoch war (1,22-1,26v)).
Ich hatte gehofft dass da bei Ivy schon 4,5-4,6 drin wären und wenn mans nicht so genau nimmt und die 130W in Kauf nimmt auch Richtung 5GHz.


----------



## Cyris (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Xeon E5-2687W hat 3,1 GHz bei 150W.
> 
> Die schnellste 8C/16T-SKU bei 130W hat 2,7 GHz - natürlich könnte man den im Desktop bringen oder den Xeon E5-2690 mit nur 135W und 200 MHz mehr; aber sechs hochtaktende Kerne sind für Clients halt sinnvoller. IVB-E dürfte acht Kerne mit über 3,0 GHz bringen - auch im Desktop.



Sieht wirklich so aus, hier mal ein paar neue Screenshots. Den 8 Core mit 3.5GHz im Turbo Modus, steht schon mal gut da. Zu den 10 Core Prozessor lässt sich wohl im Moment noch nicht viel sagen. Außer das beim ES der Multi wohl nicht gelocked ist?

8 Core IVY ~ 3,3GHz 3,6GHz Turbo, 130W TDP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass man da echt abwarten muss, wie das mit Ivy wird aber ich rechne jetzt nicht gigantischen Steigerungen in dem Bereich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Gigantisch werden die sicherlich nicht aber weniger als 4,5GHz für 24/7 will ich bei meiner nächsten CPU nicht haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gigantisch werden die sicherlich nicht aber weniger als 4,5GHz für 24/7 will ich bei meiner nächsten CPU nicht haben


 
Dann kauf doch Bulldozer, der schafft das.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch Bulldozer, der schafft das.


 
Wenns nur um die zahl gehen würde hättest du tatsächlich Recht, mir gehts aber eher darum die "Time Remaining" Zahl im x.264 zu minimieren und dazu wäre der Bulli eher ungeeignet wenn man den Benches im Netz glauben kann.
Deshalb warte ich ja so auf den 8 Kern-Ivy


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deshalb warte ich ja so auf den 8 Kern-Ivy


 
Tja, dann spar schon mal Geld, du kennst ja meine Theorie zum Desktop 8 Core von Intel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Mal sehen was da machbar ist an Sparerei. Gut, dass Ivy-E wohl erst Ende 2012 oder Anfang 2013 kommt. Momentan hat die Notwendigkeit eines neuen Automobils meine finanziellen Mittel doch arg eingeschränkt 

Aber davon unabhängig - für 1000€ werde ich die CPU nicht kaufen - dann werdens eben "nur" 6 Kerne (+SMT in dem Falle, mit 12 Threads kann ich noch grade so leben glaub ich). So pervers bin ich dann auch nicht drauf, da warte ich lieber ein paar Stunden länger^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Du kannst dir ja von der Preisdifferenz noch ein Bulldozer System kaufen und auf zwei Rechnern rendern lassen, so bist du doch schneller als mit einem 8 Core.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Auch wieder wahr


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wegen dem zusätzlichen Cache geht der 3960X übrigens statistisch gesehen sogar etwas schlechter beim OC als der 3930K


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt immer ein paar "treusorgende Seelen" , die sich den 3960X kaufen, weil sie denken, dass der 3930k zu langsam ist.
> Aber den 3960X kannst du weder höher takten noch besser untervolten (wer auch immer das machen will).
> Im Prinzip ist das die überflüssigste CPU, die es derzeit am Markt so gibt (wenn man mal von den Bulldozern absieht ).


 
Falsch. 
Zumindest bei meinem 3960X stimmt eure Theorie nicht.
Denn ich hatte davor schonmal einen 3930K zum testen. Der lief 4,5Ghz bei minimal 1.298vcc.
Der neue 3960X hingegen schafft die 4,5Ghz bei gerade mal 1.24vcc. Und somit sind die 4,5 beim X auch problemlos unter Luftkühlung möglich. Unter Wasser schafft der sogar locker 5,4Ghz und mehr, aber dann wirds halt stromhungrig. 

Kann man also nicht pauschal beurteilen.
Aber ob die neuen Ivy-CPUs da mithalten können wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. 
Na wir werdens sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Zumindest bei meinem 3960X stimmt eure Theorie nicht.
> Denn ich hatte davor schonmal einen 3930K zum testen. Der lief 4,5Ghz bei minimal 1.298vcc.
> Der neue 3960X hingegen schafft die 4,5Ghz bei gerade mal 1.24vcc. Und somit sind die 4,5 beim X auch problemlos unter Luftkühlung möglich. Unter Wasser schafft der sogar locker 5,4Ghz und mehr, aber dann wirds halt stromhungrig.


 
Ich redete auch nicht von einem oder deinem 3960X sondern vom statistischen Durchschnitt. Und da gehen die 15MB Cache CPUs geringfügig schlechter als die mit 12MB (das ist einfache Logik - jeder transistor der CPU muss den Takt mitmachen - und wenn ich 3MB mehr Transistoren habe ist die Chance einfach größre dass einer davon limitiert... ist in etwa so dass die Chance bei 150 gefahrenen Autos ein kaputtes zu erwischen höher ist als bei 120 gefahrenen). Wenns bei deinem grade nicht so ist hattest du schlichtweg Glück und die rechte Seite der Verteilungskurve getroffen 
Um da wirklich aussagekräftige Werte zu erhalten müsste man 100 CPUs jeder Sorte testen^^

Dazu könnte noch kommen, dass Intel seine 1000€ CPUs strärker selektieren könnte - das würde die statistik natürlich zunichte machen. Ob das so ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Jonas280791 (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Werte stimmen ist er (nur) 5% schneller als der I7-3820 bei Cinebench 11.5.


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich redete auch nicht von einem oder  deinem 3960X sondern vom statistischen Durchschnitt. Und da gehen die  15MB Cache CPUs geringfügig schlechter als die mit 12MB (das ist  einfache Logik - jeder transistor der CPU muss den Takt mitmachen - und  wenn ich 3MB mehr Transistoren habe ist die Chance einfach größre dass  einer davon limitiert... ist in etwa so dass die Chance bei 150  gefahrenen Autos ein kaputtes zu erwischen höher ist als bei 120  gefahrenen). Wenns bei deinem grade nicht so ist hattest du schlichtweg  Glück und die rechte Seite der Verteilungskurve getroffen
> Um da wirklich aussagekräftige Werte zu erhalten müsste man 100 CPUs jeder Sorte testen^^
> 
> Dazu  könnte noch kommen, dass Intel seine 1000€ CPUs strärker selektieren  könnte - das würde die statistik natürlich zunichte machen. Ob das so  ist weiß ich aber nicht.



Ok, dann hast du natürlich Recht mit deiner Aussage. 
Wollte eben nur aufzeigen, dass man da nicht pauschalisieren darf.
Ob da verstärkt selektiert wird kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 3960X-CPUs aber meist besser übertaktbar als die 3930er. Aber beim regulären Marktpreis würde trotzdem jeder vernünftig denkene User einen 3930K holen (wenn er denn eine Sechskern-CPU will die richtig Dampf macht), denn so einen enormen Aufpreis wäre es nicht wert.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich sehr gespannt was im Endeffekt bei den neuen Ivy's gehen wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 3960X-CPUs aber meist besser übertaktbar als die 3930er.


 
Hast du denn so viele dieser Monster in den Fingern gehabt? 

Wenn du 4 oder 5 3960X hattest die alle besser gingen als 3930K-CPUs wird Intel wohl wirklich selektieren und nur den besten CPUs das X verpassen. Da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, so oft nacheinander einen sehr guten zu erwischen einfach zu gering und die "keine Selektion" Theorie nicht haltbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Zumindest bei meinem 3960X stimmt eure Theorie nicht.
> Denn ich hatte davor schonmal einen 3930K zum testen. Der lief 4,5Ghz bei minimal 1.298vcc.
> Der neue 3960X hingegen schafft die 4,5Ghz bei gerade mal 1.24vcc. Und somit sind die 4,5 beim X auch problemlos unter Luftkühlung möglich. Unter Wasser schafft der sogar locker 5,4Ghz und mehr, aber dann wirds halt stromhungrig.



Das ist dein Einzelfall und nicht Maßstab für den statistischen Durchschnitt.
Ich hatte auch 2x einen 1090T und einer war echt super, der andere nicht so gut. Das kommt vor.

Und wieso hast du von einem 3930k auf einen 3960X gewechselt?
Auf die Erklärung bin ich echt mal scharf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du von einem 3930k auf einen 3960X gewechselt?
> Auf die Erklärung bin ich echt mal scharf.


 
Das würde mich zugegeben auch interessieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würde mich zugegeben auch interessieren


 
Wahrscheinlich wegen der 1,24 Volt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Das is aber auch verdammt gut für den Takt bei nem 6-Kerner^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is aber auch verdammt gut für den Takt bei nem 6-Kerner^^


 
Jop, da hat er echt Glück gehabt, ich denke nicht, dass das die Mehrzahl mitmacht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Soll ich auch mal einen bestellen und schauen was der mitmacht


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Auf welches Mainboard willste den den stecken?


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf welches Mainboard willste den den stecken?



Auf ein 2011er !?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf welches Mainboard willste den den stecken?


 
Er kauft sich einen Adapter für das Maximus.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Xeon E5-2687W hat 3,1 GHz bei 150W.
> 
> Die schnellste 8C/16T-SKU bei 130W hat 2,7 GHz - natürlich könnte man den im Desktop bringen oder den Xeon E5-2690 mit nur 135W und 200 MHz mehr; aber sechs hochtaktende Kerne sind für Clients halt sinnvoller. IVB-E dürfte acht Kerne mit über 3,0 GHz bringen - auch im Desktop.


 
Marc, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz arg vertu, dann sind 150 Xeon Watt != 150 Desktop Watt.

Bei den Xeons ist das doch ein typischer Wert für gewisse Anwendungen, und nicht wie beim Desktop der ~Maximalwert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er kauft sich einen Adapter für das Maximus.




Es gibt auch ein Rampage !!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Auf ein 2011er !?


 
Ich bemerke schon das mit der Ironie lasse ich bei dir besser^^

@Quanti: Danke, immerhin du hast den Zaunpfahl bemerkt.

@Skysnake: Ich denke mal die TDP-Definition wird die gleiche sein, lasse mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Februar 2012)

War ja klar, dass der Sprung nicht so groß wird, aber das muss er ja auch nicht. Ich werde jedenfalls weiter bei meinem i5 750 @3.7GHz bleiben. Der reicht auch noch dicke und wird in Zukunft auch noch gute Dienste verrichten. Denke mal so 2014 vll auch erst 2015 werde ich auf was anderes umsteigen.


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du denn so viele dieser Monster in den Fingern gehabt?
> 
> Wenn du 4 oder 5 3960X hattest die alle besser gingen als 3930K-CPUs wird Intel wohl wirklich selektieren und nur den besten CPUs das X verpassen. Da wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, so oft nacheinander einen sehr guten zu erwischen einfach zu gering und die "keine Selektion" Theorie nicht haltbar.



Insgesamt hatte ich bis jetzt drei 3960X und vier 3930K zum testen hier.
Bis auf einen 3930K der mit den Xtremes gleichauf lag waren die X immer etwas besser. 
Aber wie gesagt: Ob das jetzt reiner Zufall war oder doch vorab selektiert wird kann ich dir nicht sagen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du von einem 3930k auf einen 3960X gewechselt?
> Auf die Erklärung bin ich echt mal scharf.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würde mich zugegeben auch interessieren



Weil ich (wie anfangs schonmal geschrieben) den 3960X zum Preis eines 3930K bekommen habe. Und da der auch noch pretested war (eben jene 4,5 bei 1.24v) habe ich natürlich zugegriffen.   So eine Perle bekommt man nicht oft. Dürfte deutschlandweit unter den Top5 liegen von allem was ich bisher gehört habe. International auf jeden Fall in den Top40.

Keine Angst: Nicht wegen der "höheren Geschwindigkeit".   *hust*


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun das Intel keine Konkurrenz hat sondern das Intel ein Tick Tock Model eingeführt hat. Wie das genau aussieht solltest du wohl mal per Google in Erfahung bringen.
> AMD ist ja auch für Sandy keine wirkliche Konkurrenz, geht man also danach müsste Intel gar nichts mehr machen.
> Für einen Tock sind das aber recht viele Dinge auf einmal.


 
Wäre der Bulldozer das, was wir erwartet haben, hätte Intel nicht die TDP gesenkt sondern, die Taktrate gedreht, um den Abstand auszubauen. Ich weiss genau was der Tick-Tock Model ist. Aber der Gewinn wie gesagt, hat Intel nicht in mehr Leistung investiert, sondern in weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Na dann ist ja alles in Butter^^


-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Insgesamt hatte ich bis jetzt drei 3960X und vier 3930K zum testen hier.
> Bis auf einen 3930K der mit den Xtremes gleichauf lag waren die X immer etwas besser.


 Das legt den Schluss zumindest sehr nahe, dass Intel selektiert.
Wenn die X eigentlich etwas schlechter sein sollten aber 3 Stück gleich oder besser als 4 Ks gegangen sind würde ich schon sagen das ist so signifikant dass Zufall sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Februar 2012)

Möglich, aber ich kanns nicht bestätigen oder widerlegen.
Schließlich gibts ja auch 3930K's die bei niedriger Spannung sehr gute Ergebnisse abliefern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bemerke schon das mit der Ironie lasse ich bei dir besser^^
> 
> @Quanti: Danke, immerhin du hast den Zaunpfahl bemerkt.
> 
> @Skysnake: Ich denke mal die TDP-Definition wird die gleiche sein, lasse mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren



Wenn man ein () dahinter macht, ist das keine Ironie!
Ich weiß definitiv was Ironie ist...

Ist ein () oder ein () dahinter, kann man es schon mehr als Ironie erkennen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Möglich, aber ich kanns nicht bestätigen oder widerlegen.
> Schließlich gibts ja auch 3930K's die bei niedriger Spannung sehr gute Ergebnisse abliefern.


 
Mal schauen, wann denn meiner endlich mal an Land kommt, ist ja schon langsam lächerlich, dass das Ding nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Cyris (1. Februar 2012)

8 Core IVY ~ 3,3GHz 3,6GHz Turbo, 130W TDP, bin mal gespannt ob sich da noch was machen lässt, bzw. ob dies die Speerspitze darstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Cyris schrieb:


> 8 Core IVY ~ 3,3GHz 3,6GHz Turbo, 130W TDP, bin mal gespannt ob sich da noch was machen lässt, bzw. ob dies die Speerspitze darstellt.


 
Im Desktop sicherlich, aber ich rechne nicht vor Spätsommer/Herbst/fast Ende des Jahres damit.
Und dann eben nur als Extreme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Desktop sicherlich, aber ich rechne nicht vor Spätsommer/Herbst/fast Ende des Jahres damit.
> Und dann eben nur als Extreme.


 
Herbst ist doch sehr optimistisch finde ich, ich tippe eher aufs Weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## Cyris (1. Februar 2012)

Eine gewisse Lebenszeit sollte die Sandy-E schon noch haben, gerade weil die 8 Kern Variante, genügend Potential hat. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wo sich Intel mit dem 10C/20T IVY Prozessor einordnen will. Immerhin sieht das "ES" nicht gelocked aus, hoffe da wird demnächst noch was folgen.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Februar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und ich sag das bald seid einem Jahr...
> 
> Und einige sollten nochmal in sich gehen und überlegen, was sie noch letztes Jahr über trigate geschwafelt haben von unglaublichen Leistungssprüngen >30% Was hab ich mir alles anhören müssen, was so an IPC steigerung kommen wird und ganz sicher ja auch 4GHz+ @stock etc.
> 
> Nur schade das sich die entsprechenden Leute nie an so was erinnern wollen.


 
In der neuerer Psychologie nennt man so etwas das Bulldozer-Syndrom. 
Das können sich auch Intelianer einfangen, diese Art von Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> In der neuerer Psychologie nennt man so etwas das Bulldozer-Syndrom.
> Das können sich auch Intelianer einfangen, diese Art von Realitätsverlust.


 
Nicht schlecht. Lass mich raten, das Bulldozer-Syndrom tritt vermehrt bei Menschen auf, die auch das Fanboy-Chromosom besitzen. Dieses ist zwar erblich, kann aber auch durch Mutation entstehen wenn man zu lange der Strahlung eines Firmenlogos ausgesetzt wird


----------



## Spinal (1. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit Ivy-E. Die werden sicher wieder keine  Grafikeinheit haben, wird dadurch das Sparpotenzial eigentlich noch  erhöht, bleibt es gleich oder wird es gar etwas schlechter ausfallen?
Weil ein 8 Kerner mit 3,2 Ghz und 130 Watt TDP ja schon fast wieder eng werden könnte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann denn meiner endlich mal an Land kommt, ist ja schon langsam lächerlich, dass das Ding nicht lieferbar ist.


 
Sag mal, da sind doch einige Läden die die Boxed Version für einen brauchbaren Preis auf Lager haben  Sollten mittlerweile auch alle das C2 Stepping haben 

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Sag mal, da sind doch einige Läden die die Boxed Version für einen brauchbaren Preis auf Lager haben  Sollten mittlerweile auch alle das C2 Stepping haben
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Ich bezahl aber keine Mondpreise für die CPU.
550€ sind schon happig, hatte für 569€ bestellt, ist aber mal wieder nicht geliefert worden sondern es kam nur eine Tröst Mail und darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr.
So viele Trost Mails habe ich nicht mal von Asus bekommen, wenn ich da mal wieder das Brett in die RMA geschickt habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit Ivy-E. Die werden sicher wieder keine  Grafikeinheit haben, wird dadurch das Sparpotenzial eigentlich noch  erhöht, bleibt es gleich oder wird es gar etwas schlechter ausfallen?
> Weil ein 8 Kerner mit 3,2 Ghz und 130 Watt TDP ja schon fast wieder eng werden könnte.


 
Das Thema war im Thread schonmal, die Grafikeinheit schlägt mit etwa 15W zu Buche, ohne diese kann man die 15W also "in die Kerne stecken". 
Rein rechnerisch (von den 77W eines 3770K ausgehend) kommt man so bei einem 8-Kern Ivy auf 124W ohne iGPU und 139W mit iGPU - aber die E versionen werden keine iGPU haben, daher ist eine TDP von 130W realistisch.


----------



## -Cryptic- (2. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, das Bulldozer-Syndrom tritt vermehrt bei Menschen auf, die auch das Fanboy-Chromosom besitzen. Dieses ist zwar erblich, kann aber auch durch Mutation entstehen wenn man zu lange der Strahlung eines Firmenlogos ausgesetzt wird


 
Hehe, made my day.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Ich denke mal die TDP-Definition wird die gleiche sein, lasse mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren


 Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Es gibt einen Unterschied, aber nicht zwischen Core-i und Xeon, sondern zwischen Xeon und Opteron. AMD verwendet nicht die TDP dort, sondern ACP (oder so).

Ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, ob Intel nicht auf diesen Vorstoß von AMD reagiert hatte, und doch auch etwas an ihrer Bewertung für Xeons gedreht hat. Hab atm aber auch keine Zeit danach zu suchen.


----------



## Rollora (2. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber in meinem Beispiel ging es darum wenn man JETZT aufrüstet und es eben sehr lange halten soll.


Das geht bei deinem Beispiel eben nicht, weil du annimmst der Bulldozer "8" Kerner sei schneller bei Anwendungen die 8 Kerne ausnützen wie etwa ein Intel 4 +SMT oder 6+SMT. Was er eben nicht ist. Und er braucht auch mehr Strom (=weniger übertaktungsspielraum).
Wie man es dreht oder wendet, wenn man objektiv ist, ist der i7 besser.


----------



## Rollora (2. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Thema war im Thread schonmal, die Grafikeinheit schlägt mit etwa 15W zu Buche, ohne diese kann man die 15W also "in die Kerne stecken".
> Rein rechnerisch (von den 77W eines 3770K ausgehend) kommt man so bei einem 8-Kern Ivy auf 124W ohne iGPU und 139W mit iGPU - aber die E versionen werden keine iGPU haben, daher ist eine TDP von 130W realistisch.


Ja, ich denke, das ist gut geschätzt.
Die Frage ist auch, ob wirklich alle Einheiten die in der 77W-TDP CPU noch in der ~130W drin sind: ists 1:1 oder fallen Dinge wie Memory Controller usw raus. 
Auch natürlich die IGP.
Eine (ECHTE) 8 Kern CPU mit ~3.5 Ghz, 130 W, SMT (16 Threads wuhuuu) bei der IPC Leistung von den Ivy Bridges ist ein Traum *schmach*.
Schön ist die Zukunft. Wenn auch etwas vorhersehbar und, nicht zuletzt dank des failen des Bulldozer, auch nicht gerade günstig (hätte der Bulli die aktuellen Sandy Bridges wirklich weggeputzt, wären die Ivys wohl erstens früher und zweitens günstiger geworden...


----------



## labecula (2. Februar 2012)

Wieviel Leistung noch? Der 2600K hat soviele Reserven, die werden bei Games doch garnicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da bremsen doch durchweg die Grafikarten mittlerweile. Ich weiß das mein 2600K mindestens zwei jahre seinen Dienst tun wird. Wenn ich sehe was der (nicht) zu tun hat beim Spielen, dann bin iuch derzeit mehr als beruhigt. Nebenbei Captured und komprimiert er noch die Streams und langweilt sich trotzdem... Einzig für Renderer sehe ich eine sinnvolle Nutzung.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2012)

labecula schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung noch? Der 2600K hat soviele Reserven, die werden bei Games doch garnicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da bremsen doch durchweg die Grafikarten mittlerweile. Ich weiß das mein 2600K mindestens zwei jahre seinen Dienst tun wird.



Daher reicht die CPU ja auch wesentlich länger als die GPU. Deswegen hat der 8-Kerner auch noch keine Eile, die Kohle kann man noch ein oder mehrere male in eine Graka investieren.


----------



## wishi (2. Februar 2012)

Da bestätigt es sich doch mal wieder, was in der Computerindustrie mittlerweile ein Standard ist. Immer dieses Flipp Flopp, gut, weniger gut, gut, weniger gut, gut, weniger gut....u.s.w.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. Februar 2012)

wishi schrieb:


> Da bestätigt es sich doch mal wieder, was in der Computerindustrie mittlerweile ein Standard ist. Immer dieses Flipp Flopp, gut, weniger gut, gut, weniger gut, gut, weniger gut....u.s.w.


 Äh, du meinst sicher Tick-Tock..!..?


----------



## cultraider (2. Februar 2012)

naja ivy lohnt schon, wenn man z.b. n brett hat dass nur einen x16 slot hat und pcie3 haben möchte.
p8p67 4tw 

ich denke, dass dann eine graka wie kepler oder nachfolger schon mehr sinn machen.

just my 2 cents

culti


----------



## Spinal (2. Februar 2012)

labecula schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung noch? Der 2600K hat soviele  Reserven, die werden bei Games doch garnicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da bremsen  doch durchweg die Grafikarten mittlerweile. Ich weiß das mein 2600K  mindestens zwei jahre seinen Dienst tun wird. Wenn ich sehe was der  (nicht) zu tun hat beim Spielen, dann bin iuch derzeit mehr als  beruhigt. Nebenbei Captured und komprimiert er noch die Streams und  langweilt sich trotzdem... Einzig für Renderer sehe ich eine sinnvolle  Nutzung.


 
Also ich wüsste jetzt nichts was gegen mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch spricht, kann man nie genug von haben. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2012)

Das hier könnte man fast als Update sehen...
Intels
Ivy Bridge EP: Xeons mit acht und zehn Kernen bei hohen Taktraten gesichtet - cpu, intel, xeon, tdp, sandy bridge, ivy bridge


----------



## farming (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich mir eine Ivy Bridge CPU kaufen werde. Die Leistung meiner CPU (2600k @ 4700) reicht vollkommen und wird das auch in nächster Zeit tun. Der Gedanke hinter einem Wechsel wäre da eher der, dass meine CPU mit OC schneller kaputt geht, ich sie also besser 1x im Jahr wechsel, bevor sie eben das Zeitliche segnet.

Außerdem will man ja auch gern was neues haben und basteln und OCn und ausprobieren und was nicht alles


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2012)

farming schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich mir eine Ivy Bridge CPU kaufen werde. Die Leistung meiner CPU (2600k @ 4700) reicht vollkommen und wird das auch in nächster Zeit tun. Der Gedanke hinter einem Wechsel wäre da eher der, dass meine CPU mit OC schneller kaputt geht, ich sie also besser 1x im Jahr wechsel, bevor sie eben das Zeitliche segnet.


 
Dafür, dass du eine CPU 1x im Jahr aufgrund von OC-verschleiß wechseln musst, müsstest du aber nochn paar 100 MHz drauflegen. 4,7GHz wird ein 2600K wenn du ihn nicht grade bei 1,35v und 24 Stunden am Tag unter Vollast betreibst höchstwahrscheinlich mehrere Jahre problemlos mitmachen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Februar 2012)

Naja, wenn dann lohnt sich der Umstieg nur wegen des höheren OC-Potentials und des etwas geringeren Verbrauchs.


----------



## marcus_T (2. Februar 2012)

Klink, wo steht was von höheren OC Potential ?
die Gemüter sehen das etwas anders, nicht zuletzt auch ich.
der geringere Verbrauch im OC spielt ja auch so eine große Rolle


----------



## Medcha (2. Februar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste jetzt nichts was gegen mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch spricht, kann man nie genug von haben.


 Äh, Geld?

Würde ich dieses Jahr aufrüsten, wäre IB klar. Aber für SB User ist IB doch sowieso uninteressant. Wie schon viele gesagt haben, das war doch eigentlich schon immer klar. Außer man hat zuviel geld,aber dieses Argument zählt nur für wenige. Der Rest sollte sich das schon in Ruhe überlegen. Die SB haben ja offensichtlixh mehr als ausreichend Power. Daher...


----------



## Spinal (2. Februar 2012)

Ja natürlich, aber ich bezog mich ja auf den Beitrag von labecula. Und er wirft die Frage in den Raum, wozu noch mehr Leistung? Man muss natürlich von jemanden ausgehen, der eine neue CPU sucht. Wer dies nicht tut (zb. weil er ja schon eine schnelle CPU hat) braucht sich natürlich keine neue kaufen. Aber eine Ivy Bridge 3770 wird sicher besser, schneller und energiesparender sein als ein 2600k. Das ist Fortschritt und kann man immer brauchen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cyberian (3. Februar 2012)

Also ich bezeichne mich durchaus als Ivy-Bridge interessierter einfach um die Sandy-Leistung (plus den kleinenBonus durch leicht höheren Takt) im Paket mit noch mehr Effizienz zu bekommen und mein Core2Quad endlich in den Vorruhestand als undervolteter Officeknecht in der Kiste meiner Eltern zu schicken .

Aber dann wiederum denke ich mir, so ein 6Kerniger Sandy hätte auch was irgendwie. Allerdings bin ich kein Renderer (was rendert ihr eigentlich den ganzen Tag ) aber durchaus technikbegeisterter Mensch der nicht ausschließlich zockt, sowas macht Entscheidungen schwer . Die Platform vom SandyBridge E und vermutlich später auch Ivy-Bridge E also den X Chipsatz finde ich aber irgendwie nur so teilweise gelungen... (Sorry falls das hier Offtopic ist).

Was tun sprach Zeus...

oder auf Piledriver hoffen und den Grünen mal wieder ne Chance geben???


----------



## farming (3. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du eine CPU 1x im Jahr aufgrund von OC-verschleiß wechseln musst, müsstest du aber nochn paar 100 MHz drauflegen. 4,7GHz wird ein 2600K wenn du ihn nicht grade bei 1,35v und 24 Stunden am Tag unter Vollast betreibst höchstwahrscheinlich mehrere Jahre problemlos mitmachen...



Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass meine CPU innerhalb eines Jahres stirbt. Das zucken im amazon-klickfinger ist definitiv der größere Faktor.


----------



## Spinal (3. Februar 2012)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Also ich bezeichne mich durchaus als Ivy-Bridge interessierter einfach um die Sandy-Leistung (plus den kleinenBonus durch leicht höheren Takt) im Paket mit noch mehr Effizienz zu bekommen und mein Core2Quad endlich in den Vorruhestand als undervolteter Officeknecht in der Kiste meiner Eltern zu schicken .
> 
> Aber dann wiederum denke ich mir, so ein 6Kerniger Sandy hätte auch was irgendwie. Allerdings bin ich kein Renderer (was rendert ihr eigentlich den ganzen Tag ) aber durchaus technikbegeisterter Mensch der nicht ausschließlich zockt, sowas macht Entscheidungen schwer . Die Platform vom SandyBridge E und vermutlich später auch Ivy-Bridge E also den X Chipsatz finde ich aber irgendwie nur so teilweise gelungen... (Sorry falls das hier Offtopic ist).
> 
> ...



Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich dir ganz klar empfehlen die Ivys abzuwarten. Denn die Sandy Bridge E CPUs sind derzeit noch immer kaum lieferbar und im April kannst du dich immernoch für Ivy oder für 6 Kerner entscheiden 
Piledriver wird vermutlich keine Alternative. Aber abwarten, der Phenom 2 hat ja auch ein wenig überrascht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2012)

Übrigens hat OBR die Benchmarkergebnisse wieder von seiner Seite entfernt. _"because of good relationship with Intel, taken down ... "_

World exclusive: Core i7-3770K tested! (Preview) ~ OBR-HARDWARE.COM

Zum "Glück" gibts nen Screenshot von den Benchs...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber der Umstieg von einem i7 920 auf einen imaginären i7 4930K mit 8 Kernen lohnt sehr wohl...


 
Für Intel = 100% 
Für Video & Co sicher auch aber für Gamer? wohl eher nein


----------



## Shinigami92 (5. Februar 2012)

aber von core2duo e8400 auf 3770k lohnt sich


----------



## Koksi (5. Februar 2012)

Shinigami92 schrieb:


> aber von core2duo e8400 auf 3770k lohnt sich


Das selbe ist bei mir der Fall 

Was mich brennend interessiert wie gut die Ivy Grafik wird.
Habe im Moment noch eine 4850er drin wird da Ivy ran kommen? Die Graka ist ja schon schließlich aus der vor vor letzte Generation.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Februar 2012)

In DX11 wird Ivy auf jedenfall schneller sein 
Im Rest eher nicht.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2012)

Für mich is viel interessanter, ob ich beim Ivy im Desktopbetrieb den IGP nutzen kann und die Graka is aus und wenn ich ein Spiel starte, isses automatisch umgekehrt. Ansonsten würde ich den IGP eh nicht nutzen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich is viel interessanter, ob ich beim Ivy im Desktopbetrieb den IGP nutzen kann und die Graka is aus und wenn ich ein Spiel starte, isses automatisch umgekehrt. Ansonsten würde ich den IGP eh nicht nutzen.


 
Intel Z68 im Test: Neuer Mainboard-Chip für Sandy Bridge - SSD-Caching, Lucid Virtu und OC-Potenzial geprüft - asus, intel, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge

 Lucid Virtu

Gehen tut das schon lange, das Problem ist eher das die Grafikkarten bisher nicht dazu ausgelegt sind sich im Betrieb komplett abzuschalten. Das heißt das die dedizierte Karte trotz Nutzung der IGP im 2D weiterläuft und Strom verbraucht. Durch Zero Core der HD 7xxx wird der Stromverbrauch aber so gering das es sinnvoll sein kann das zu nutzen.
Funktioniert aber schon mit Sandy.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte es gern unkompliziert und mit ner Nvidia...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Februar 2012)

Sowas ist eben nicht unkompliziert.


----------



## dcc (10. Februar 2012)

Externe Stromquelle und per Knopf abschalten :p


----------



## Jan565 (10. Februar 2012)

Intel hat von anfang an gesagt. Das Augenmerk liegt bei der iGPU. Und dort will ich Verbesserungen sehen von Mindestens 100% damit die mal bei Llano mithalten was das angeht.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2012)

dcc schrieb:
			
		

> Externe Stromquelle und per Knopf abschalten :p



Muhaaa, ja, des wärs!


----------

